# how stiff (laterally) is a CAAD7?



## venga venga venga (Apr 16, 2002)

admittedly i am having my yearly "new frame itch" and i wanted to try out aluminum again. i used to have a bianchi ev2 and it was light but flexy. i managed to crack it. i have a pretty sweet ride right now, a giant tcr carbon. it's comfortable, stiffer than my previous litespeed siena and quick handling. i like laterally stiff bikes and i was wondering if anyone had any experience with either frame. i want to build up an efficient (read stiff) and i thought the caad 7 was the ticket. i'll be using kysrium sls and the new dura ace crank with the caad 7. this should provide an effiecient performer, yes?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

A size 58 CAAD7 is torsionally stiffer than a size L TCR carbon but the fork seems slightly less stiff. The CAAD5 is torsionally stiffer than both. If you're 176lbs/80kg or less I think the CAAD7 will feel really responsive. Heavier riders have noticed some brake rub with K-SL wheels.


----------



## venga venga venga (Apr 16, 2002)

what a coincidence, i am 176.

with regards to the brake rub, would it be experienced while carving turns or when sprinting out of the saddle? i can induce a little chain rub on my tcr, how would the caad7 fare?

thx



divve said:


> A size 58 CAAD7 is torsionally stiffer than a size L TCR carbon but the fork seems slightly less stiff. The CAAD5 is torsionally stiffer than both. If you're 176lbs/80kg or less I think the CAAD7 will feel really responsive. Heavier riders have noticed some brake rub with K-SL wheels.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I never have brake rub but I've heard heavier guys getting it a little when out of the saddle. Chain rub shouldn't be a problem either. Only when you're in the larger top 3 of the cassette and in the big ring will you hear a little during harder standing climbs. Most of it can be dialed out with proper derailleur adjustment.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Lateral Stiffness*

I have the 2004 R5000 Optimo which is the same as the team but different paint - the gold with black. Campy all around and Neutrons. The integrated BB is awesome with regard to lateral stiffness. I'm 6-1 178lbs and climb a lot. Haven't had any brake rub. Occasionally a chain rub. The 10 speed is a tight fit and sometimes the chain talks at ya in the 53-12,13,14 or 39-23,25.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

CAAD 7 with DA-10 and Ksyrium SL wheels is one super responsive ride! I was heavier when I first starting riding one and never experienced brake rub. Now I'm lighter and the thing climbs and sprints like a mutha'


----------

